# New 2226r price



## bendiezel (Apr 28, 2010)

I called a dealer within my area about a Sig p226r in .40 and they said it would be $939. I just wanted to see what most people paid for theres. I'm in CA by the way. Thanks!


----------



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got one in NC About $160 better than that with 2 mags.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Paying too much*

There are dealers who have way better contracts with Sig in NH. I live in NE so there are a lot of Sig dealers. Any NIB gun in the seven hundreds is what you should pay. I saw a 226 for about a grand, and got mine for a little over seven bills 20 miles away at a store I never went to. Call every store in the 80 mile area and ask them what the base price of the gun is. I got about eight different prices, and went with the lowest. I now have the best 9mm I ever shot.


----------

